# Seamaster vs Aquaracer



## jmash97 (Jun 19, 2016)

Price irrelevant, which watch should I go for?

Omega Seamster 300m or Tag Heuer Aquaracer Calibre 5?


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Whichever *YOU* like.


----------



## jmash97 (Jun 19, 2016)

robden said:


> Whichever *YOU* like.


 Thing is I like them both, need some help deciding


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Given that the movement inside the Tag is an ETA 2824-2, whereas the Omega has the new co-axial chronometer movement, there would be no competition in my mind.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I like the overall style of the Seamaster but imo it`s spoiled by the skeleton hands & the HEV









The Aquaracer on the other hand is well kewl


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Hmm. I am a dyed in the wool Omega man but I do have one reservation about the current SMPc shown above and that is the black date wheel with Navy blue dial. Not a combination I like and generally a fashion no-no too. Brand loyalty aside, I might be tempted by the Tag. BUT. and it is a pretty big but, so to speak, I would want the Tag at a decent discount as they tend to haemorrhage money when they leave the shop.

Actually, looking again, is that the ceramic bezel Omega SMP? I am not sure it is based on that pic in which case watch out as you may be being offered an older model, the ceramic bezel has been std now for a few years.

EDIT: who am I kidding, it would be Omega all the way but in that situation I would seek out a perfect pre-coax model as I just prefer the aesthetics of the earlier models what with the wave dials etc


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

If price is irrelevant?

Id get the two of them as used models!


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

artistmike said:


> Given that the movement inside the Tag is an ETA 2824-2, whereas the Omega has the new co-axial chronometer movement, there would be no competition in my mind.


 To be fair, if the movement in the Omega is still the 2500, then it is basically a 2836-2 with a co-ax escapement i.e. 90% std ETA plus some added Omega bits so not all that far removed from the 2824-2 in the Tag. It isn't a full in-house movement like the 8500 and 9300 fitted to the pricier model like the PO and Speedmaster.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Omega for me all the way. Not an Omega fanboy but I REALLY love the design of that Seamaster.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Not much in it for me apart from the fact that the TAG bit of the logo is a horrible abomination that ruins the balance and classic lines of the Heuer badge.

might just as well stick a VW logo over the Bentley badge IMO.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't know why, but the 12 hour marker on the TAG made me think of INGSOC. I have never liked the hands on the Omega either so I'd be off looking for something different. But, choose what you like and enjoy it!


----------



## Jersey1965 (Jul 10, 2016)

jmash97 said:


> Price irrelevant, which watch should I go for?
> 
> Omega Seamster 300m or Tag Heuer Aquaracer Calibre 5?


 tag for me all day long


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Aesthetically I actually prefer the tag to that model SMP, but the Tag has nothing on the older SMP's in my biased opinion 

The skeleton hands are what make it for me. Although I much prefer the old model with it's shorter minute and hour hands, but longer second hand. The stumpy second hand on the above model just doesn't work for me.


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

SMP over an Aquaracer any day. Better built , better movement , higher residual value. I've had both and still have my SMP. To be honest I wasn't keen on the skeleton hands but you don't notice them after a week or so.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I sold my Tag to fund my Omega SMP :laugh:


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Omega... far superior brand in my personal opinion. I think the only Tag I could live with is that Monaco jobby however there are many many Omega's I would love to own.

The Tag doesn't look bad, but I wouldn't want one...

The Omega is in a different league even though I would plump for an earlier wave dial type.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Omega Smp 100% no doubt whatsoever


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

evening

well Op plenty of opinions to go at there , none I suspect to sway you to one way over the other in a instant ? and afraid I ant going to much help either as i would have neither, I would save up a bit more for a submariner , ill get me coat :sadwalk:

deano


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I sold both my Tag and my Omega

:biggrin:

If I didnt already have one I'd save up a bit extra for a Sub as well

:laugh: :laugh:



deano1956 said:


> evening
> 
> well Op plenty of opinions to go at there , none I suspect to sway you to one way over the other in a instant ? and afraid I ant going to much help either as i would have neither, I would save up a bit more for a submariner , ill get me coat :sadwalk:
> 
> deano


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Unless you are going diving I wouldn't have any of them I'd save up and get something right from Patek 

or something lovely from these chaps









in fact you might even up your game and be quids in http://www.iconicwatches.co.uk/audemars-piguet-royal-oak-120th-anniversary-st56975-789st.html?utm_source=google_shopping&utm_medium=google_shopping&utm_campaign=google_shopping&gclid=CLi9oqDvoM4CFRS6GwodREYGRQ


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> or something lovely from these chaps


 The engineer in me just can't get away with those hex head screws set in a hex reccess and then screwdriver slots. It would just annoy me

Why ???

Just wrong on all levels.

:wacko:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> The engineer in me just can't get away with those hex head screws set in a hex reccess and then screwdriver slots. It would just annoy me
> 
> Why ???
> 
> ...


 yes but look at the lovely shallowness of the posh badge, we know Lambos are crap...but


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> The engineer in me just can't get away with those hex head screws set in a hex reccess and then screwdriver slots. It would just annoy me
> 
> Why ???
> 
> ...


 I was the same until I realised that they are captive bolt heads, the nuts are on the other side. The slots are an affectation only


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

this is the lambo to the rolex audi (one might be better) but oh the badge

the stitch is perfect on my nike pumps, it isn't on my hand made shoes. Weird things :teethsmile:

(devils advocate)


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Padders said:


> I was the same until I realised that they are captive bolt heads, the nuts are on the other side. The slots are an affectation only


 That was my point. As I said the engineer in me

:biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> That was my point. As I said the engineer in me
> 
> :biggrin:


 you are as bad as my dad every screw as to line up diagonally its murder  especially in December freezing me nuts off working on an old Jag


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> you are as bad as my dad every screw as to line up diagonally its murder  especially in December freezing me nuts off working on an old Jag


 The devil is in the detail

:biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> The devil is in the detail
> 
> :biggrin:


 very true both the concepts are self refacing did you know that every engineer is in fact the finest lawyer. My father taught me and my Grandmother before him. One a fine silk the other a much better engineer i'm a simpleton by comparison :baby: :teethsmile:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

The 710 bought me my wavy dial SMP for my 40th a few years ago now and I love it. I definitely prefer it to the dial of the co-ax version shown. As for the hands I like the skeleton hands and the longer second hand on the older models just looks right. The bracelet is one of the comfiest I've worn and as far as the helium valve goes, you forget it's there very quickly.

As its a keeper I've worn it on the beach, in the sea, garden, pool etc etc and following a good rinse and wipe over it takes it all in its stride. It wears and feels great. For me the Tag just isn't as nice aesthetically. I've never owned that model BUT buy what floats your boat as you'll be wearing it.


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Padders said:


> I do have one reservation about the current SMPc shown above and that is the black date wheel with Navy blue dial. Not a combination I like and generally a fashion no-no too..
> 
> I would seek out a perfect pre-coax model as I just prefer the aesthetics of the earlier models what with the wave dials etc


 Seamaster for me based on the 2 points from padders above.

PS (I'm also trying to save for 1 of these at the minute, although other omegas keep trying to get me to buy them...)


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Daveyboyz said:


> Omega... far superior brand in my personal opinion. I think the only Tag I could live with is that Monaco jobby however there are many many Omega's I would love to own.
> 
> The Tag doesn't look bad, but I wouldn't want one...
> 
> The Omega is in a different league even though I would plump for an earlier wave dial type.


 My feelings exactly


----------



## 10to2 (Aug 1, 2016)

Hello All, this is my first post here.

I would, and did , go for the Omega, some 17 years ago and its still keeping great time (only 1 service) and has been on my wrist for most of the time. its been my every day watch and has seen some real challenging environments.

it just keeps on ticking.

mid size Auto.


----------



## Gen Z (Jun 16, 2017)

You would have bought your choice by now, but IMO Tag Heuer any day ....I may be ticking a lot of people but for me the Aquaracer is way sexier than SMP. From history & brand appeal again i find it very weird that people respect Omega !!! Couldnt understand ever what does Omega stand for? BOND? or affordable Luxary

In car analogy to me Tag Heuer = Jaguar and Omega = Lexus - While Lexus any day sells more & is considered a bench mark in loads of areas but a JAG is a JAG 

So with all its flaws Heuer (with the Tag or No) is still a Heuer


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Omega SMP for me every time. I have the coaxial movement version which has been all round the world on holiday and used for everything from beach to dress wear. I also have an Aquaracer and although this is a superb watch in its own right , there's just something that makes me prefer the SMP.


----------



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

I have the Omega SMP, it is so much better in the flesh and a lovely piece of kit. To me also, NO comparison.


----------



## dougal74 (Oct 5, 2006)

Richy said:


> I have the Omega SMP, it is so much better in the flesh and a lovely piece of kit. To me also, NO comparison.


 I'm biased as I have a SMP Chrono.

Lots of TAGs I see are overpriced tat (Heuer models excluded). Secondhand, some can make decent buys as the market establishes their true value.

To a far lesser extent this is true of some Omegas. I look at the new prices now and shudder in comparison to the mid-90s prices.

I bought a Breitling Aerospace and a TAG Heuer Multigraph (one at least 10 years the senior of the other). They are basically the same watch and only one of them is still running...no it isn't the younger far less worn TAG!


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

This all day everyday and I also have the Quartz version.

Old picture but still in same condition as I type this.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Littlelegs said:


> The 710 bought me my wavy dial SMP for my 40th a few years ago now and I love it. I definitely prefer it to the dial of the co-ax version shown. As for the hands I like the skeleton hands and the longer second hand on the older models just looks right. The bracelet is one of the comfiest I've worn and as far as the helium valve goes, you forget it's there very quickly.
> 
> As its a keeper I've worn it on the beach, in the sea, garden, pool etc etc and following a good rinse and wipe over it takes it all in its stride. It wears and feels great. For me the Tag just isn't as nice aesthetically. I've never owned that model BUT buy what floats your boat as you'll be wearing it.


 Lucky boy I had to buy mine myself.

Skeleton hands are great I have to agree and the heli valve I like very much, the bracelet is a work of art slinky slinky slinky.

Oh and the wavy dial should be brought back it's the best dial IMHO.

Tags are ok but again just my opinion not in the same league.


----------

